# Memoire Kingston 1go Reconnue 512



## alabama123 (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à toute la communauté , je viens de recevoire une commande concernant une mémoire 1go kingston  KRV333X64SC25/1G POUR UN IBOOK 12  1,2  seulement aprés installation dans les informations systeme:
DIMM1/J7            512Mo   DDRSDRAM  PC2700-25330   OK
Sur la memoire il y a 8 modules qui correspondent aux 1024Mo, non?
Que ce passe t-il?
Dois-je la renvoyer a cdiscount, merci de vos réponses


----------



## Tox (29 Mars 2006)

La référence de ma barrette est KVR333x64sc25/1G (et non KRV...) et elle fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iBook.
Dans informations système, j'obtient le message suivant : DIMM1/J7   1 Go  DDRSDRAM PC2700-25330 OK.

Es-tu sûr que ta barrette est bien une 1 Go ? De toute manière, le retour est presque inévitable lorsqu'une barrette ne fonctionne pas. Kingston garantit d'ailleurs son matériel.


----------



## alabama123 (29 Mars 2006)

escuse c'est une KVR333X64SC25/1G, donc c'est pas normale. Je déconseille cdiscount a tout le monde: 1 COMMANDE 1RETOUR+2EME RETOUR HONTEUX

MERCI TOX


----------

